# nooooobie



## Mclovin (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, I traded my mk4 golf GTTDi in last week and purchased a 03 reg 225 TT red with red leather
40k on clock

Ive not picked it up yet, just waiting for the reg to be swapped over and the place are having the alloys refurbed for me to.

just cant wait to pick it up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  First pick your TT up then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice username :!: :lol:

Your not the same mclovin as on pistonheads are you?


----------



## Mclovin (Nov 24, 2008)

will do yellow tt.
thanks wallsendmag 

and i picked up the name from superbad and thought it was rate funny, an no not mclovin of PH lol :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mclovin (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

a 25 year old organ doner from Hawaii??


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Mclovin (Nov 24, 2008)

zabzy-TT said:


> a 25 year old organ doner from Hawaii??


 :lol: rofl
im watching it again as i type this lol


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

congrats

you can't beat red leather in the tt ;-)

get some pics up


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> zabzy-TT said:
> 
> 
> > a 25 year old organ doner from Hawaii??
> ...


Nice name... kinda like a Sexy Hamburger!!!


----------

